# Publishing of poetry



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

you can just post it on instagram maybe...
there are some instagram profiles dedicated for poetry only, it's for free anyways. 
to be paid for creating stuff you would have to start a patreon or smth like that but people need to know who u are first.
i'm far from being an expert in marketing but i think you can pay instagram to target certain audiences that are interested in the type of content you create
but it's also a fact that some type of content is silenced and other type of content is promoted, i don't know what's the rule for that.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think online groups are fine only if you have constant and reliable Internet access. If not, you might want to also check out local groups to see if there are writing communities with members who're connected with the publishing industry. I know a few published postgrad students and graduates who are--or were--involved with local writing groups. One thing about these groups is that feedback 'quality' wildly varies from group to group and member to member, and sometimes you get many members who spout BS when giving their two cents, so it's a matter of being thoughtful and discerning when engaging with critiques.

And you might want to consider entering free poetry or writing competitions to get your name out there. If judges happen to like your work, then it will be easier to convince an agent to take you on if you should happen to meet one.

While self-publishing is one possibility, I'm getting the impression that it's a highly saturated field nowadays. I think in the long-term it might be better to get 'official' representation and advice from a professional publisher--but to get your foot in the door in the first place, it seems you need a solid portfolio of work as well as connections, testimonials (from placing high in writing/poetry competitions), etc..


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------

